# Digi-Adopt Club



## S. E.

It seems more and more people are getting them, so I thought I'd make yet another adoptable-based club! :o What novelty! The site can be found here.

Digivices (links to user profiles):



To join, post with the BBCode for your Digivice (using noparse).

Here at the Digi-Adopt club, there is a game we play with our members. Basically, if you receive a Digimon with "TCoD" at the end of its name, you can give it to one of the other members listed above. However, if you decide to keep the Digimon, you must remove its "TCoD" title and replace it with another Digimon to give away (after adding "TCoD" to end of its name, of course). Keep in mind that there can be more than one TCoD Digimon being passed around, so feel free to get your own and pass it around as well.


----------



## Dragon

HEHEYYY I KNEW THERE WERE OTHERS 

You're so original, SE~ [url=http://www.digi-adopt.com/profile.php?owner='Windragon'][img]http://www.digi-adopt.com/getdigivice.php?id=7755&did=18.png[/img][/url] I'm Windragon, obviously. Who'd you stalk to get to DigiAdopt?


----------



## S. E.

You, obviously. XP Added.


----------



## Dragon

Really? :D I stalked zuea~


----------



## Not Meowth

Addmeaddmeaddme-
Er, I mean I'd quite like to join. I have, as you can see, a Digivice :)


----------



## S. E.

Added, even though you were supposed to provide the BBCode, but I did it myself manually because I'm awesome like that.


----------



## Dragon

You gaise this is the shit

We can has D-Scanners now~ *so going to get the black and grey or black and orange one*


----------



## Not Meowth

Shining Eevee said:


> Added, even though you were supposed to provide the BBCode, but I did it myself manually because I'm awesome like that.


Oh, I missed that bit ^_^ Sorry~

Speaking of Digivices is there any actual purpose in the different Digivices or are they just available in case you want one that looks cool?


----------



## S. E.

Dragon said:


> You gaise this is the shit
> 
> We can has D-Scanners now~ *so going to get the black and grey or black and orange one*


Not for me, thanks. Not after I spent 20,000 bits on a White D-Arc. @_@ Appearance-wise, D-Scanners aren't my cup of tea anyway.

@Mike: Well, the only reason I got one other than the free version was to show it off, so that's probably it. Otherwise, they'd all be the same price except for the free one.


----------



## Dragon

This is a pretty sorry club with have, with our awesome three people :DDD

Butbutbut D-Scanners are shiiiny :< and they just came out now, you can prove that you've been contributing to the economy


----------



## shadow_lugia

I have no clue when it comes to Digimon (I had to go to wikipedia to find who that Digimon was) but I randomly felt like joining.





		PHP:
	

[url=http://www.digi-adopt.com/profile.php?owner='Thornstar'][img]http://www.digi-adopt.com/getdigivice.php?id=9163&did=1.png[/img][/url]

Like on most adoptable sites, it's Thornstar.

I adopted the only two Digimon I (vaguely) know; Renamon and Agumon.


----------



## S. E.

Added. :o Have you ever considering watching the anime? Might familiarize you with the series.


----------



## Munchkin

Yesh, the animé is awesome. Watch season 2 or season 3. Or, if you have no life like me, watch the first three seasons. I don't care much for season 4, and season 5 lost my attention after about thirty or forty episodes.

Oh, yeah, I should mention that I'd like to join xD
My Digivice isn't even in my sig, and none of my Digimon are in link form like the rest of my adoptables, so they've been sort of neglected =[


[url=http://www.digi-adopt.com/profile.php?owner='Dawnwish'][img]http://www.digi-adopt.com/getdigivice.php?id=7790&did=9.png[/img][/url]

I want Baihumon, but I still haven't found him yet ;~;


----------



## S. E.

Melodic Harmony said:


> I want Baihumon, but I still haven't found him yet ;~;


Added. I have Baihumon. Do you want me to tell you where he's at, or do you want to find out for yourself?


----------



## Dragon

Oh yeah Mike gave me a Lucemon therefore he is awesome

Give him cool stuff


----------



## S. E.

Dragon said:


> Oh yeah Mike gave me a Lucemon therefore he is awesome


Gave you? How does that work?


----------



## Dragon

Go to 'Manage your Digimon', then on any Digimon, there's an option- 'Give to another user'~


----------



## S. E.

Dragon said:


> Go to 'Manage your Digimon', then on any Digimon, there's an option- 'Give to another user'~


:o Cool~ I somehow managed not to notice that.

Also: I can has Raidramon Egg.


----------



## Dragon

I HAS HALSEMON EGG/POROMON, SURPRISE~


----------



## shadow_lugia

I adopted three more eggs after looking them up (on wiki, of course :P)

You have to wonder if CB has an account on this site, and if so, how many of these things he has. Probably every one.


----------



## Munchkin

Please, SE! Baihumon has always been my favorite of the Sovereigns, Zhuqiaomon being my second favorite. But I already have Zhuqiaomon =/

My favorite of the Shop Digimon is either Pafumon or the Chibomon that'll become a Flamedramon - he was always my favorite Armor Digimon. I'm planning on freezing the Pafumon when he becomes a Reppamon.


----------



## Rai-CH

joiiiniiing~

[url=http://www.digi-adopt.com/profile.php?owner='RaiCH'][img]http://www.digi-adopt.com/getdigivice.php?id=8684&did=22.png[/img][/url]
I'm obsessed with this website at the moment, it brings me back to my childhood when I wanted a real digimon (and a whole team of Pokemon) :P

I did the Deva lottery once and got a Sandiramon, but it was ugly so I got rid of it X3


----------



## S. E.

RaiCH said:


> I did the Deva lottery once and got a Sandiramon, but it was ugly so I got rid of it X3


... D: Added.

@MH: Okay! :o 



Spoiler: How to find Baihumon



First, under "Digivice:", click "Get a new one". Once you're at the Digivice selection, click on the Blue Original's _image_. Don't actually buy it. When you hover over it, the URL should have "adopt.php?aID=[whatever number Baihumon is]" in it. Click that, and you'll have him!


----------



## Not Meowth

Dragon said:


> Oh yeah Mike gave me a Lucemon therefore he is awesome
> 
> Give him cool stuff


People have yet to give me any cool stuff as a result of this incident. You need to be more persuasive D:


----------



## S. E.

Mike the Foxhog said:


> People have yet to give me any cool stuff as a result of this incident. You need to be more persuasive D:


Maybe on your birthday/Christmas/some other holiday. :<


----------



## shadow_lugia

YAAAAAAAAAAAY CUSTOMIZABLE COLORS





		PHP:
	

[url=http://www.digi-adopt.com/profile.php?owner='Thornstar'][img]http://www.digi-adopt.com/getdigivice.php?id=9163&did=8.png[/img][/url]

I also got two Digimon (which are big and awesome). And just hurry up and click this Agumon egg it needs ONE MORE CLICK D:

I named the Digimon I got from the lottery Tarasque (hey it looks like a Tarasque to me) and the Baihumon (thanks SE) Saberia, in the opinion that it's female. I love the play on words in that name :3

EDIT: Awww, don't worry Mike. I'm currently working hard to get you one of these thangs:







Atleast, I don't _think_ you have one.


----------



## Not Meowth

shadow_lugia said:


> I named the Digimon I got from the lottery Tarasque (hey it looks like a Tarasque to me)


Ewwwww I spent 10k getting that monstrosity and I hated it, it's so UGLY D: I gave it to someone who turned up on the Earn Bits page who wasted my time by having no Digimon to click x3



> EDIT: Awww, don't worry Mike. I'm currently working hard to get you one of these thangs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast, I don't _think_ you have one.


:ooooo Vaguely want. :3

Anyway I'm currently saving up for the black D3 Digivice... 50,000 bits o.o *faints*


----------



## S. E.

Added. Gah, you're making my charitable side I have one? feel guilty. D: Must... give... stuff... to... Mike...

Whadaya want? :o


----------



## Rai-CH

I got the Baihumon, he looks cool :) The only 'guardian' digimon (or whatever they were called) that I remember is the dragon, I think his name was Azulongmon? He appeared in the first season and I used to think that Patamon digivolved into him XD

EDIT: this guy has nearly 200 Digimon, I click him every day to get about 3000 points :) Click for easy Bits! The only problem is that most of his digimon are frozen, do you still get points from that?


----------



## Dragon

Yessss plot is working :D

And Miiiiiike I'll save up somewhere to get you something! Sometime!

EDIT: No, not from frozen or final form Digimon.

And heeeeeey, what's this? One of my Poromons've Digivolved~


----------



## Not Meowth

RaiCH said:


> EDIT: this guy has nearly 200 Digimon, I click him every day to get about 3000 points :) Click for easy Bits! The only problem is that most of his digimon are frozen, do you still get points from that?


Only if you donate money to the site I think.
It sucks when you get someone with about 500 Digimon, all of them frozen or level-capped ><

EDIT: Ah, I just worked out frozen Digimon have little snowflakes beside their names x3


----------



## S. E.

Azulongmon~ Two Sovereigns left to find! :o


----------



## Not Meowth

FANGLONGMON GET.

shadow_lugia you completely rule :DDD


----------



## S. E.

AND NOW EBONWUMON

Seriously how do I do it. ;_; I guess I'm just awesome like that.

Also, tell me what you want Mike or I give you the first thing that comes to mind. :/ Possibly carp.


----------



## Not Meowth

Shining Eevee said:


> Also, tell me what you want Mike or I give you the first thing that comes to mind. :/ Possibly carp.


Nothing in particular. I don't really expect to be given anything.

But if you absolutely insist a Labramon or Wizardmon egg wouldn't go unappreciated :)


----------



## Rai-CH

Shining Eevee said:


> Azulongmon~ Two Sovereigns left to find! :o


How are you finding these guys so fast XD Where do you find Azulongmon anyway, he's my favourite out of them all :)


----------



## S. E.

*pants* I got your Wizardmon, Mike. Should be in your profile. I would've gotten it faster if the site wasn't screwing up.

@RaiCH: I really don't know, but I'm wracking my brains trying to find Zhuqaiomon (but I'm set on finding him myself, so no need to tell me how). 



Spoiler: How to find Azulongmon



It's easy if you know where to look. Just scroll to the bottom of the page on any page and click "Bandai". Rather than a link to their site or whatever, it leads to Azulongmon. Heehee, finally I get rewarded for mindlessly reading copyright. X3


----------



## Rai-CH

Shining Eevee said:


> *pants* I got your Wizardmon, Mike. Should be in your profile. I would've gotten it faster if the site wasn't screwing up.
> 
> @RaiCH: I really don't know, but I'm wracking my brains trying to find Zhuqaiomon (but I'm set on finding him myself, so no need to tell me how).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How to find Azulongmon
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy if you know where to look. Just scroll to the bottom of the page on any page and click "Bandai". Rather than a link to their site or whatever, it leads to Azulongmon. Heehee, finally I get rewarded for mindlessly reading copyright. X3


Thank you! I'd have to give you an egg of some sort :) Is there any in particular you want?


----------



## S. E.

RaiCH said:


> Thank you! I'd have to give you an egg of some sort :) Is there any in particular you want?


Well... a Guilmon X egg would be super-awesome, but really, I don't think I did enough to deserve one. If you absolutely have to give me something but don't want to go to that length, a Kudamon egg would do.


----------



## Not Meowth

Shining Eevee said:


> *pants* I got your Wizardmon, Mike. Should be in your profile. I would've gotten it faster if the site wasn't screwing up.


Yaaaay! =DDD
You too are awesome, and I must find some way of repaying you and shadow_lugia ^^


----------



## Flora

Joininginging~

[url=http://www.digi-adopt.com/profile.php?owner='Flora%20and%20Ashes'][img]http://www.digi-adopt.com/getdigivice.php?id=9329&did=1.png[/img][/url]

Got a Patamon, yay.

Okay wait why does it say I have two eggs o.o


----------



## S. E.

Addededed~

@Mike: BlackWarGreymon? 83 *all-too-hopeful*


----------



## Munchkin

I want a BlackWarGreymon too, but I'd much rather prefer to get one of my own accord.
...
Look what happens when I don't sign on for the whole day. I miss a whole page of conversation. Well, I've just caught up, and I'm trying to get Baihumon and Azulongmon - the site is being screwy again =/

But SE, you're awesome <3
Named the Baihumon "Nike", after a giant bat in a book I read - she's white with black stripes, so Baihumon reminded me of her =P
I named the Azulongmon "Makemince", after a giant rat in a book from the same series xD

Hey guys, click this little girl:

Named after a twelve-year-old queen that's a main character in the same book series xD


----------



## Rai-CH

Shining Eevee said:


> Well... a Guilmon X egg would be super-awesome, but really, I don't think I did enough to deserve one. If you absolutely have to give me something but don't want to go to that length, a Kudamon egg would do.


I sent you the Guilmon X, he should be in your profile now :)


----------



## Flora

There.

(also come on it most definitely looks like a gyrados)


----------



## S. E.

RaiCH said:


> I sent you the Guilmon X, he should be in your profile now :)


You are so awesome~ I must repay you for repaying me. @_@

@Flora: It doesn't to me... other than the fact it's blue. :/


----------



## Rai-CH

Shining Eevee said:


> You are so awesome~ I must repay you for repaying me. @_@


Nah, it's ok. You don't have to if you don't want to :)

But if you really want to get me something, I wouldn't mind a Labramon or a Lopmon!


----------



## Not Meowth

Melodic Harmony said:


> Named the Baihumon "Nike", after a giant bat in a book I read


I thought that said Mike for a minute there. All this being given stuff's going to my head I reckon xD


----------



## S. E.

RaiCH said:


> Nah, it's ok. You don't have to if you don't want to :)
> 
> But if you really want to get me something, I wouldn't mind a Labramon or a Lopmon!


I'll work on that tommorrow, I have to get off the computer now.


----------



## S. E.

Double post I know, but I finally got that Lopmon Egg. Should be in your profile, Rai.


----------



## Flora

...I totallly didn't intend to get that o.o


----------



## Rai-CH

Shining Eevee said:


> Double post I know, but I finally got that Lopmon Egg. Should be in your profile, Rai.


Thank you! :)

Most of my digimon are now a few clicks away from levelling up, and I froze Wings (Culumon) because it's old enough to get its own food. You don't have to click him anymore.


----------



## Munchkin

Mike, you're awesome - I see you've fed my Digimon <3

When Inferno the Flamemon becomes a BurningGreymon, I plan on freezing him.
My Vajramon and Zhuqiaomon seem to be full-fed already - no more food for them, they can hunt on their own~

Fire of Courage and Storm of Friendship seem to have both become DemiVeemon already~


----------



## Not Meowth

Melodic Harmony said:


> Mike, you're awesome - I see you've fed my Digimon <3


Yeah, I felt like a lonely bastard with an empty friend list so I put all the TCoDers on DigiAdopt on there :) So I click you all every day ^^

In other news, just 6 more clicks for Nyaromon and I get my first Rookie~ Then nine for DemiVeemon and Gigimon, and 20 for Tokomon. Also I got a DemiDevimon and Seadramon egg, because come on they're free :3


----------



## S. E.

I click everyone I'm aware of on TCoD as well, even one who isn't a member of this club, and only you, shadow_lugia/Thornstar, and sometimes RaiCH ever click me back. Meh. But thanks to the ones who do.


----------



## Not Meowth

Who's on TCoD but not in this club?
WE MUST RECRUIT THEM D:


----------



## S. E.

The one on my friends list is Mewtwo/Mystarious, but Dragon mentioned zuea as well.


----------



## Flora

Well, it seems both my Patamon eggs have hatched into...Poyomon!  Yay!


----------



## Rai-CH

I added everyone to my friends list too. I try to click back everyday but the website keeps going down :(

On another note, all my digimon are hatched and my first four (Hawkmon, Lalamon, Gaomon and Terriermon) are at their In-training stage. I froze Azulongmon and Baihumon since they've got no more clicks left until they 'level up'.


----------



## shadow_lugia

My Azulongmon (Aqune, cookies if you get the reference) has -1 clicks until he levels up.

What is that even possible.


----------



## Not Meowth

Cos he maxes out at level 1, I think. It'll sort that out eventually, my Numemon did that.

In other news DEMIVEEMON NEEDS 1 MORE CLICK D:


----------



## S. E.

BlackWarGreymon~ <3


----------



## Rai-CH

I bought a Labramon, but the website keeps dieing before I can put the BB codes in my signature :( Does the website do this to anyone else (be up for a few minutes, then not work for an hour, then be up for a few more minutes and go down for a few minutes etc.)?


----------



## S. E.

It does that all the time.


----------



## S. E.

HEY
HEY HEY HEY



Who's not contributing to the economy now, eh? Anyways, D-Shields are now available. And they're shiiiiny...


----------



## Kali the Flygon

Weee, joiny?


----------



## S. E.

Added, but in future I'd prefer it if you provided me with the BBCode.


----------



## Munchkin

Mystery Egg #16 is out. I've got one now, and I wonder what it'll turn into?
Oh, and one of my eggs hatched. The one that'll eventually become Megidramon~


----------



## Not Meowth

Blue D3 Digivice get ^^


----------



## S. E.

Re-added.


----------



## Not Meowth

Thanks ^^
I also went on a Digimon shopping spree. I don't think I'll ever get that black D3 I had my eye on xD


----------



## shadow_lugia

I recently read a bunch of articles on Digi-pedia and now I'm not such a bumblehead! :D

So I have a question:

Supposedly those four compass-point guardians (whatever they're officially called) are obtainable through special links in the site... I've already got Baihumon and Azulongmon (thanks to SE).

So... how does one get Ebonwumon and Zhqiaomon (did I spell that right?)? I think SE or someone has Ebonwumon, and Dawnwish has a buncha Zhqiaomons as far as I can tell.

Plus I hate how this site (digi-adopt, not the wikipedia) has so many errors connecting to mysql (which I think is short for My Sequel).


----------



## Munchkin

The server kind of sucks, I think =/

They're called the four Digimon Sovereigns iirc. Each of them has three "servants", called Devas, which you can get using the lottery feature all the way at the bottom of the Shop page.
Zhuqiaomon? 



Spoiler: how to get Zhuqiaomon



Every page you go to, hover over the image of your Digivice on the left. Whenever it's clickable, click it and you'll get one - I think it's random, when the image is clickable, because it doesn't link to anything on most pages. Mostly you'll just have to wander around the site and keep checking.



Unless you just want one of mine?
They have random, crappy names - I was feeling very uncreative when I got them xD

Oh, what site do you use? When I rediscovered how awesome Digimon was, I used this to get back on track.


----------



## Dragon

^*poke DigiWiki* I can't do anything 'cause the site's always dead for me. So I haven't gotten anything new ;_;


----------



## Not Meowth

Is it just me or has this site not worked in forever D:
FIND THE DAMN SERVER FIREFOX


----------



## Dragon

Uh, I remember a message saying that there was a problem and *someone* couldn't contact the guy who payed for the domain, so.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Won't work until Sunday.

Yeah apparently they decided that the 'www' was useless.


----------



## Rai-CH

I've been looking forward to the website going back up, my digimon only had 10 clicks before they became rookies. I was also planning on going on a adopting spree XD


----------



## Not Meowth

IT'S ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE

Dragon I sent you the Raidramon whether you were kidding or not, ha


----------



## Munchkin

And as soon as I got on, I found out that Rika became a Renamon and Takatomon digivolved into a Guilmon~

Hey guys, feed my Digimons =3


----------



## Not Meowth

Melodic Harmony said:


> Hey guys, feed my Digimons =3


Already did.

Do mine too they're like 1/2 clicks from all hatching and then I can get a new batch of eggs.


----------



## Rai-CH

It's back up! =D (Well I still get errors but still)

Most of my digimon have >10 clicks left until become rookies, please click them!


----------



## Munchkin

Site was down a little earlier, but now it's back. A little slow, but it's there ^_^

I have four Digimon at Rookie level now =D
Well, my first Mystery Egg is at level 3, which is technically Rookie level I suppose, so that would be five~

I be a-clickin' yer pets =3


----------



## Rai-CH

I've decided that I don't want my Calumon and Digimon Sovereigns anymore.
If anyone wants them, just ask me :)


----------



## shadow_lugia

No seriously, how do you get Ebonwumon.

It reminds me of TORTERRA~


----------



## Flora

HEY GUESS WHAT I'VE BEEN SAVING MY BITS FOR:



[url=http://www.digi-adopt.com/profile.php?owner='Flora%20and%20Ashes'][img]http://www.digi-adopt.com/getdigivice.php?id=9329&did=35.png[/img][/url]


----------



## S. E.

Added.

@shadow_lugia: 



Spoiler: How to get Ebonwumon



First, click "Earn Bits" under the banner. Choose random Digimon, and then click "Sort Profile" once on that page. If I'm correct, then the URL should have "adopt.php?id=[number]" in it when you mouse over it. Click that, and rather than being taken to the Sort Profile page, you'll be at the adoption page for Ebonwumon.



This one is pretty cleverly hidden, actually. It's a shame few people like Ebonwumon.


----------



## Dragon

How do you figure these out o_O


----------



## Not Meowth

Dragon said:


> How do you figure these out o_O


I found one :D You get Numemon by clicking the banner~

Unless you guys already posted that in which case go away ;;


----------



## S. E.

I knew about the Numemon, but I didn't want 'im. D: But, does anyone know about Sukamon? 



Spoiler: How to get Sukamon



At any adoption screen, just click on the Digimon's image and you'll be taken to a Sukamon adoption. Perhaps the original Digimon got turned into one? X3


----------



## Not Meowth

Shame how Numemon can't evolve into Monzaemon on DigiAdopt :<
And Digimon Wiki seems to think that's only ever the case in Digimon World. Huh =/


----------



## S. E.

Does anyone want my Triceramon X? I don't mind keeping it, but if I thought I could get something for it...!


----------



## Rai-CH

On Thursday, I had over 20 Digimon. The website didn't work yesterday and Today, 8 of my Digimon have vanished. Is this a glitch?

On another note, I now have 6 Rookie Digimon and I'm two clicks away from a Lopmon!


----------



## S. E.

My Triceramon X is missing, too! D: And I blew so many bits trying to get it!


----------



## Flora

Somehow, all my Digimon survived. *shrugs*

Also played the Deva lottery on a whim and won me a Mihiramon o.o


----------



## Rai-CH

[url=http://www.digi-adopt.com/profile.php?owner='RaiCH'][img]http://www.digi-adopt.com/getdigivice.php?id=8684&did=24.png[/img][/url]

Got a new Digivice.

I don't know if I should re-adopt the digimon I lost or not, in case they come back.


----------



## S. E.

@RaiCH: Re-added.


----------



## Not Meowth

Okay the hell's going on now

1) It's logged me out and won't let me log back in even with the right username and password

2) http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa158/mikethefoxhog/theeff.jpg


----------



## Dragon

Nobody knooooows ;_; Same for me.

AND WHOSE D-SHIELD IS THAT I WANT IT


----------



## Not Meowth

IT'S 'S

IT SAYS RIGHT THERE JEEZ


----------



## Munchkin

Nuhhhh me too! ;_;
Renamon, come back to me! D=


----------



## shadow_lugia

It wouldn't let me lopgin at first, but it finally let me. All my Digimon survived, but all my bits got erased.


----------



## Rai-CH

I had to remake my account D: All my Digimon survived (except the ones I lost for good), but I lost all my bits and my digivice.


[url=http://www.digi-adopt.com/profile.php?owner='RaiCH'][img]http://www.digi-adopt.com/getdigivice.php?id=10859&did=1.png[/img][/url]
I'll get my purple one back soon, but here's a new link for now


----------



## S. E.

Ack, I lost my D-Shield and wound up with my old D-Arc. D: Better save up again.

@RaiCH: Re-added.


----------



## Dragon

I didn't lose any Digimon or anything~

Though that's probably since I only have 7... >_<


----------



## Munchkin

But I haven't lost Digimon either, and I have 24 =P
I haven't lost _all_ my bits, but I've lost over 10,000 that I was saving for a BlackWarGreymon ;_;
I have 3,018 now =/

I also still have the same Digivice as before - the original pink one.


----------



## S. E.

I might have been imagining things, but I think I _received_ bits. I seem to remember having 3,000 bits, and then all of the sudden having around 10,000. Either way, I've saved up enough bits and gotten another D-Shield.


----------



## Not Meowth

I lost loads of bits D:
But I seem to be getting like 3 times as much as usual now, so.


----------



## Munchkin

Apparently, before they awarded 10-15 bits per Digimon clicked, and for compensation due to the lost bits, they changed it for only this week so that you receive 100-150 bits per Digimon clicked.

So I'll be clicking like mad and going on a shopping spree this week~


EDIT: lulz mad shopping spree, indeed xD

[url=http://www.digi-adopt.com/profile.php?owner='Dawnwish'][img]http://www.digi-adopt.com/getdigivice.php?id=7790&did=38.png[/img][/url]

Hey guys, click all my Digimons especially the newest ones =3
I click everyone on my friend list every time I sign on~


EDIT2: Does anyone want a Vajramon? I have two but I'm not interested in doubles.


----------



## S. E.

Melodic Harmony said:


> EDIT2: Does anyone want a Vajramon? I have two but I'm not interested in doubles.


I'll take him. Is there anything you want in return?

And re-added.


----------



## Munchkin

Nah, not really. What with this dramatic increase in bit gain, one can easily buy everything that one wants =D
Sending it now and just realized I don't have you on my friends list =3
Adding you now~

EDIT: No, hold on. You're Vee Luna?


----------



## S. E.

Thanks~~


----------



## Munchkin

lol I go shopping~
 

Just by clicking all my Digimon and all of you guys, I've earned nearly 10,000 bits~


----------



## S. E.

:DDDDD



I got a DexDORUgamon egg~ Hurray~ I also got a Tentomon and Shurimon egg.


----------



## Rai-CH

[url=http://www.digi-adopt.com/profile.php?owner='RaiCH'][img]http://www.digi-adopt.com/getdigivice.php?id=10859&did=24.png[/img][/url]
Got my D-Arc back :D

I had 50,000 bits so I went on a little shopping spree. I'm running out of Digimon I want now.

EDIT: That DexDORUgamon egg looks awesome, how do you get it?


----------



## Munchkin

I thought you got it from the X Lottery and I thought you get the lottery Digimon at their final stages already...?
...
*clicking spree*
=D


----------



## S. E.

I thought so too, but apparently that's not-so. I did get it from the X-Lottery.

@RaiCH: Re-added.


----------



## Flora

I...think it deleted my account.

Yeah, my account's gone. But they were serious when they said all Digimon are still here ^^



[url=http://www.digi-adopt.com/profile.php?owner='Flora%20and%20Ashes'][img]http://www.digi-adopt.com/getdigivice.php?id=11571&did=1.png[/img][/url]

Deleted my new Digivice though darnit.


----------



## Rai-CH

I got the DexDORUmon egg after about 10 tries! :D I also went on another mini-shopping spree, I bought Guilmon X, Pegasusmon and one of the user-created Digimon (Trickmon)


----------



## Munchkin

My Arkadimon hatched~

Hey guys, click the little bugger =3

When I played the X Lottery, I used up about 10,000 bits and only got two Digimon. I don't exactly mind, because the two I got are two of my favorites <3


----------



## Not Meowth

AT LAST IT IS MINE

it seems to have cost twice as much as it should have though wut

[url=http://www.digi-adopt.com/profile.php?owner='Mike%20the%20Foxhog'][img]http://www.digi-adopt.com/getdigivice.php?id=8058&did=30.png[/img][/url]


----------



## S. E.

Re-added & re-added.

Late in saying this, but I got a Seirdramon egg. :o


----------



## Munchkin

Anyone want a MetalPhantomon? I got two from the Lottery '-_-
But I also got Magnamon X and Garudamon X <3


----------



## Flora

ACHIEVEMENT



okay yeah I had it before the Digi-adopt crash but I just got it back. :D


----------



## Munchkin

Congrats, FaA!

...hey, did anyone know that you can win bits from the X Lottery? I just got 50,000  which brings my total up to 125,074
0_o

EDIT: I also got a second BlackWarGreymon X '-_-
Anyone want this guy? And my second MetalPhantomon is still up for grabs, too. Screw this lottery and all its doubles!


----------



## S. E.

Alright, duplicate Sandiramon. If no one asks for it in two days I'll decide what to do with it then.

EDIT: TRIPLICATE SANDIRAMON. @_@ I'm just deleting that one.


----------



## Flora

o.o



I totally wasn't looking for anything.


----------



## S. E.

Did you get that Ebonwumon from the "Deva" link that used to link to DigiWiki? I just noticed that they changed it. I'll go see if he's at his original location as well.

I thought I had Zhuqiaomon when I first hovered over the link. :<


----------



## Flora

Yup.  Figured it would link to DigiWiki or something, so I was quite surprised when it didn't. ^^


----------



## S. E.

I checked, and as I thought, he is no longer at his original link. But I checked the locations of the other two Sovereigns I own, and they are both at the same link. So unless Zhuqiaomon got moved as well (Could anyone who knows where he is check? I'd do it myself, but I'm trying to find Zhuqiaomon on my own and I don't want it spoiled), Ebonwumon is the only one.


----------



## Flora

Zhuqiaomon got replaced at his old link, oddly enough.


----------



## S. E.

Yet again, I thought I had found Zhuqiaomon, but instead found Chuumon. >< Bleh.


----------



## Flora

That's just horrible luck: Zhuqiaomon used to be where Chuumon is now. D:

On an unrelated note, would anyone like a duplicate Antylamon?


----------



## S. E.

*explode*

I want to kill this site.

I would like that Antylamon. :3 Anything you want in return?


----------



## Rai-CH

I have 50,000+ bits and no idea what to spend them on. I'm hoping that some cool digimon comes out in the shop so that I can buy it =D


----------



## Munchkin

YES! FINALLY! I GOT IT!


=D
<333333333

Also got a Dynasmon X and Leomon X recently~
Still hoping for the Omnimon =/


----------



## luminate

helloooo.... i just start playing this game yesterday..... help clicking my digi plzz.... thx~


----------



## Munchkin

OH NOEZ! The site crashed again, and apparently all the Digimon are still there, but for whoever can't sign in, you apparently need to remake your account with the same information and such, and your Digimon will still be there.
...
But I can sign in just fine, and I lost nothing~

*ahem*
Welcome, luminate! Who did you stalk to find Digi-Adopt?
Adding you to my friends list now~


----------



## luminate

hehehe..... i found this site from someone sig... 
anyway i m wondering how to get that lady devimon.... its so hard to find


----------



## Munchkin

I haven't even tried looking for her yet - I'm no good with that kind of thing. If I just happen to stumble upon her, great, but I really doubt that '-_-
Looks like you've been on Digi-Adopt for quite a while, now that I've seen your Digimon. You even have an Omnimon X! =O


----------



## luminate

sry double post....


----------



## luminate

I just start digi-adopt since 2 days ago.....hehehhe

I just got another triceramon X - -"
anyone want it???


----------



## Munchkin

Really? Wow, you've been busy.
I don't really want a Triceramon X, but I have my own pair of doubles that I don't want - BlackWarGreymon X and MetalPhantomon? Last call, since I announced them yesterday. But no one seems to like them so far.


----------



## Flora

Shining Eevee said:


> *explode*
> 
> I want to kill this site.
> 
> I would like that Antylamon. :3 Anything you want in return?


Anything's fine, really~

So now you've got yourself an Antylamon. ^^


----------



## S. E.

Thank you~ I'd give you my second Sandiramon, but you already have one. Would a Lopmon egg suffice?


----------



## Flora

It certainly would. ^^


----------



## S. E.

Check your profile. :3


----------



## Flora

Yay~

I swear, that Deva lottery has a way higher Digimon-acquiring percentage than it says; I wound up with another Antylamon and two more Indramons from playing. XP


----------



## S. E.

Most likely it's just higher than it seems. Still, though; I got three Sandiramon. O.o


----------



## Dragon

Melodic Harmony said:


> Really? Wow, you've been busy.
> I don't really want a Triceramon X, but I have my own pair of doubles that I don't want - BlackWarGreymon X and MetalPhantomon? Last call, since I announced them yesterday. But no one seems to like them so far.


I'll take the BlackWarGreymon X, though I have nothing to give you in return :<

Unless, you have something you want under 10,000..?


----------



## Rai-CH

I'm one click away from getting two more Rookies! Diamond Storm became a Renamon too~

Once I get a few more Rookies (when Draco Meteor - Wind Tunnel all digivolve), I probably get a new batch of Digimon. I have 100,000 bits to waste XD


----------



## Munchkin

@Dragon: No, it's fine. I think I have everything I've been aiming for already, and I still have well over 100,000 bits left to spend. This whole compensation for lost bits and Digimon is epic win <3
Windragon, right? Just double-checking. You got him?

But it's supposed to end soon - they said it would only last a week.
I should click as much as I can right now so I'll have lots to spend later on =D
Aiming for 250,000 - only 100,000 left to go! =3


----------



## S. E.

Nova Blast Digivolved, and I now have a Greymon~ Epic. :D I froze him, of course.


----------



## Dragon

Yup, got it~

And ooh, most of my digimon digivolved~


----------



## luminate

has anyone found lady devimon??? i ve searched all the site but i didnt find it >.<


----------



## Munchkin

I just found Ebonwumon. I swear I wasn't looking for him >.<
Named him Whiteleaf ^_^

Apparently some people found her already but didn't take a screenshot of it. lol


----------



## shadow_lugia

PHP:
	

[url=http://www.digi-adopt.com/profile.php?owner='Thornstar'][img]http://www.digi-adopt.com/getdigivice.php?id=9163&did=58.png[/img][/url]

Yeah, I got so much bits that I upgraded all the way from original to D-Shield. Yaaaaaaaay.

I also played the Deva lottery to death. I got a lot of duplicates, though, so I now have:

1 Indramon
4 Majiramon
1 Chatsuramon

All up for grabs.


----------



## Dragon

MAJIRAMON WANT

YAAAAAAY FREEBIES

Oh yeah, please. :3


----------



## Munchkin

*is jealous and wants to be known for giving away freebies too*

Hey hey hey guys I'm rich I can buy you anything =3
Sooo I can afford any gift for two or three people, maybe more depending on what you ask for. Not including Devas or X Lottery Digimon, though I can try if you want me to. Not to mention my doubles of MetalPhantomon and TigerVespamon.

I'm thinking of doing some kind of contest to choose who to spoil. But what kind? I may never know...
(Translation: Suggestions, please? =3)


EDIT: lmfao


			
				Digi-Adopt said:
			
		

> You've won the Swine Flu! Erm I mean, Vikaralamon!


----------



## luminate

do u guyz know there is 2 new egg n 1 new digi at shopp.....


----------



## S. E.

Um? Someone randomly gave me a Lunamon egg. I guess I should be happy~


----------



## Not Meowth

OH MY GOD THEY HAVE NEW EGGS
OH MY GOD THEY HAVE AN _ANDROMON EGG
_
...OH MY GOD


----------



## Munchkin

Hey hey hey I'm nice too I'm giving away a free Magnamon =3

Ooh and the first two people to ask me to buy them something can have whatever they want. Anything at all, as long as it can be bought - so no Lottery requests. Unless someone wants one of my multiple Indramon? Anything that I have doubles or more, you can have.

But if you get the Magnamon, you can't ask me to buy you something and vice versa, etc. etc.
One Magnamon and two free buys. Up for grabs.

*attention whore*


----------



## S. E.

@shadow_lugia: I would like one of your Majiramon. Anything particular you want in return? I have nearly 110,000 bits, so I don't mind getting anything pricey. I need something to spend it on. ><

And re-added.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Oh oh wait what do you want me to name it.

If this isn't like Pokemon and you can rename a Digimon after trading then I'll just give it to you.

And I seriously don't know what I want. Buying me Crystal version would be kinda cool though


----------



## Dragon

You can rename Digimon~

Harmony is riiiiich and special :o

Oh oh we can have a gift-giving contest or something epic like that *shot*


----------



## luminate

lol there are new digimons at shop n they add a new lottery too...


----------



## Munchkin

I saw it. Exalted Knight Lottery - that's how I got the Magnamon I'm giving away.

Hey guys let's brainstorm a contest. Winner gets to be spoiled with any one Digimon they want. Or two winners. Haha not that anyone needs that, they all have their own money xD


----------



## S. E.

... Exalted Knight lottery?
...
KYAAAAAAAAAA *plays like mad*

Can't think of anything for a contest, though. Not yet, anyway.


----------



## Dragon

oh oh we can have like a 'pass it on' or hot potato contest..? :D

Uh, someone buys a Digimon or egg, and we pass them on to random people (random people on TCoD, of course) until someone wants the Digimon and keeps it. Whoever keeps it has to buy another and pass that on too :o

EVERYONE IS INVOLVED THERE IS NO BACKING OUT


----------



## Not Meowth

Dragon said:


> oh oh we can have like a 'pass it on' or hot potato contest..? :D
> 
> Uh, someone buys a Digimon or egg, and we pass them on to random people (random people on TCoD, of course) until someone wants the Digimon and keeps it. Whoever keeps it has to buy another and pass that on too :o
> 
> EVERYONE IS INVOLVED THERE IS NO BACKING OUT


So that's what Andromon was for. And here I was thinking you were just being nice to me for a change XD

Also everyone click my party Gatomon is 6 clicks from being my first ever Ultimate eeee

EDIT: Crap sent the wrong Andromon egg >_<


----------



## S. E.

Good idea; I'll add it to the first post.

It hatched into MetalKoromon~ It's so cute, and I'm tempted to keep it and freeze it, but I don't think I will. To RaiCH~

EDIT: I thought of something. Since I'm just naming it after its species, it could get mixed up with someone else's MetalKoromon. Not only that, they may forget what it's for anyway. I think I'll add my own rule: hot potato Digimon will have 'TCoD' at the end of its name. Sound good?


----------



## Dragon

No actually, that Andromon was just being nice, Mike. :/

If you gave it away you suck and I hate you *sob*

Oh and anyone who can/wants to; randomly throw in Digimon! Makes it moar fun, I guess~


----------



## Not Meowth

For god's sake why are all my Digimon's sprites being replaced by Growlmon D:

First BurningGreymon did it and now Angemon's done it and Gatomon's turned into a Growlmon with no legs


----------



## Starviper

Is their an easier way to get LadyDevimon? Like whats the id number or something?


----------



## S. E.

Starviper said:


> Is their an easier way to get LadyDevimon? Like whats the id number or something?


That's considered cheating.


----------



## shadow_lugia

RECENT STUFFS SHIELD YOUR EYES

~I sent you the Majiramon, SE.

~You can't get Ebonwumon from the other, complicated way anymore. You click on the word 'Deva' in the Deva lottery. You can't get Zhuqiaomon through the old way, either, but I haven't figured out how to get him yet. Now clicking on your Digivice lets you adopt a Chuumon.

~I adopted a Guilmon and named him Duraadon (a variation of Guraadon, Groudon's Japanese name).

~I also got a Leomon and named him Mustafa ;~;

~I realized that all the Sovereigns have little orbs orbiting some place on their bodies, which is kinda weird but cool.

~I can't remember why I named my Ebonwumon Amado. Sounds like Armadillo or Avacado to me now but that doesn't make sense.

~My Mihiramon is a girl and I don't care if the Digimon "don't have genders" >:F _Her_ name is Tirega.

~Vajramon is named Rautor, a variation of Tauros Taurus. I imagine him as being friends with Belera, my (female) Indramon.

~Kumbhiramon is Raphous, a rather choppy name that I made from Ralph S. Mouse.

~Sandiramon is Mamenba (mamba+venom).

~Makuramon is Lejur.

~I want LadyDevimon ;-;


----------



## S. E.

shadow_lugia said:


> ~I sent you the Majiramon, SE.


Thank you. :3 You're certain you can't think of anything you want in return?



shadow_lugia said:


> ~You can't get Ebonwumon from the other, complicated way anymore. You click on the word 'Deva' in the Deva lottery. You can't get Zhuqiaomon through the old way, either, but I haven't figured out how to get him yet. Now clicking on
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How to get Chuumon
> 
> 
> 
> your Digivice
> 
> 
> lets you adopt a Chuumon.


Went over this earlier in the thread, though I guess it can't be a bad thing you bringing this up again, just so no one uses my old method. Also, you should put spoiler tags over the part revealing Chuumon's location, as I have done in the quote.



shadow_lugia said:


> ~I realized that all the Sovereigns have little orbs orbiting some place on their bodies, which is kinda weird but cool.


Those are their Digi-Cores, which are orbs which every Digimon needs to survive. The Sovereigns having multiple Digi-Cores (and on the outside, rather than inside like most Digimon) is a testament to their power.



shadow_lugia said:


> ~My Mihiramon is a girl and I don't care if the Digimon "don't have genders" >:F _Her_ name is Tirega.


The concept of genders in Digimon is a controversial subject. However, it is widely accepted and suggested by official material that, while Digimon do have genders, based on masculinity or femininity, they don't have actual _sexes_, as they don't reproduce that way, or in some media, at all.


----------



## Munchkin

Hot potato? Ooh then I'm sending my Magnamon to Mike =3
Multiple potatoes ftw! (Has never played hot potato before)
Hahaha they misspelled it...you know how the Digimon you get from the lotteries are automatically named? My Magnamon says "Mangamon" xD

Ooh they forgot to lower the amount of bits you gain per Digimon clicked! <3


----------



## Rai-CH

Sent the 'Hot Potato' to Thornstar ;)


----------



## Dragon

And to SE~


----------



## Munchkin

OMG DEMON LORD LOTTERY <3333333


----------



## S. E.

Kept the Magnamon and replaced him with Calumon, which I've sent back MH, because I'm cheap like that. Well, it's not against the rules; read the first post for more on that.


----------



## Dragon

YOU CHEAP CHICKEN SAUSAGE >:/

Nah, just kidding. I'll throw in a.. Sangloupmon, passing it to Harmony~


----------



## shadow_lugia

> RaiCH has given you an Andramon!


A WHAT.

...If it's an Andramon than why is its name MetalKoromon?

Passed to Dragon because I want to.


----------



## Rai-CH

I added my Kentaurosmon into the 'Hot Potato'. Sent to Flora~

My Hawkmon has three clicks until it becomes a champion!


----------



## S. E.

You guys do realize that as long as you keep adding Royal/Exalted Knights to the hot potato, I'll keep taking them as soon as they get to me and replacing them with Digimon nowhere near as valuable. XP


----------



## Grass King

Digivice code: [url=http://www.digi-adopt.com/profile.php?owner='Grass%20King'][img]http://www.digi-adopt.com/getdigivice.php?id=12629&did=6.png[/img][/url]

Also adding to the hot potato...


----------



## Dragon

^Which is why you shouldn't give anything valuable to SE

I'll pass the MetalKoromon to.. Flora and Ashes, and the Pajiramon to Grass King~


----------



## Munchkin

Keeping the MetalKoromon and Calumon because I said so <3

Replaced with SkullGreymon and MetalPhantomon because I'm stingy with my money >.<
Sent to Thornstar and Windragon respectively, and the Sangloupmon goes to Vee Luna.

There. That was a bit chaotic.
We need more members!


----------



## Not Meowth

I was gonna say this thing could carry on FOREVER if none of the, what, half dozen of us actually WANT any of the Digimon we're passing around ad nauseum X3


----------



## Munchkin

If no one takes them for a while, I'll take them in and replace them myself. I did with the Calumon and MetalKoromon because it didn't look like anyone wanted them.
And hey, when I ever get doubles from the Lotteries I'll send them around~

Also, you apparently gave me an Andromon, according to the message thingy, but I don't have one. False message or screwy delivery? I'm thinking the former.


----------



## Not Meowth

You're Dawnwish, right?
I'm pretty sure I sent it on to you. And I'm equally sure I saw it in your party when I was doing my click-rounds, unless that was one you already had.


----------



## S. E.

OKAY

Kept the Pajiramon because Grass King didn't heed Dragon's warning (XP) and replaced her with an Agumon X Egg TO SHOW I'M NOT A CHEAP CHICKEN SAUSAGE which I've given to Melodic Harmony. Sent Sangloupmon to Mike. Gave away the Mystery Egg to shadow_lugia, after having changed its name from "Mysterious Crap TCoD" to "Mystery Egg TCoD" because I'm such a fuddy-duddy.

@Grass King: Added.


----------



## Munchkin

Oh, the MetalKoromon? It always says Andromon...do they name it by what they call the egg? Because the egg was called an Andromon Egg.

Sent the Agumon X to Rai~


----------



## Dragon

Guess who started the Mysterious Crap?

..You're right, it was Mike :o

I'm keeping the MetalPhantomon *renamed it Light Pendulum* cos it's cool, and sticking in.. a Halsemon :D T'Halsemon has been passed to SE, again.


----------



## Not Meowth

Aww, the bits you get for feeding adoptables has gone down again D:

Also if I keep one of these Digimon we're passing round I need to replace it with something right


----------



## shadow_lugia

I finally have found a use for all those extra Devas. Now tossed to various people.

Also, there's this awesome glitch that lets you reclick your Digimon. Evolved all my Digimon that can evolve.


----------



## Munchkin

Ooh ooh tell us! =D
Deva overload...I should send them to people that come up on the "click random users" link xD


----------



## S. E.

I noticed that earlier, but I'm reluctant to exploit it. I'd rather do it the honest way.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Melodic Harmony said:


> Ooh ooh tell us! =D


...You mean about the glitch?

Well, you just click on your Digimon like you normally would. Just press F5 to refresh the page and it'll count it as a separate click. Or you could go back to the 'Age My Digimon' page and do it the long way.


----------



## luminate

ohh.... add me


----------



## S. E.

Added; I've pretty much given up on anyone bothering to read the join requirements.

Oh, and I GOT DYNASMON~ Yay. :3


----------



## luminate

magnamon sent to vee


----------



## Munchkin

And there goes another Magnamon =P

Nuhh I got four potatoes!
Okay, so...keeping the Kumbhiramon since I don't have one yet.
Replaced with a Zhuqiaomon because I had four of the little buggers (I'm sorry Zhuqiaomon, I still love you <3 ) and sent to Grass King.
Indramon sent to luminate, Mystery Egg sent to Flora and Ashes, Sangloupmon sent to Mike.

Glitch thingy doesn't seem to work for me. Feed it and, n the page where it says "you have fed [insert Digimon name here]" and "you have earn [insert random number here] bits", you press F5, right? Or go back to Manage Your Digimon and click again? Doesn't work.
Unless I'm doing this wrong...?

Also, Did anybody ever ask for my second TigerVespamon? I think someone asked for him before we started this hot potato game, but I seem to have forgotten. I was going to gift him to someone.


----------



## Dragon

hooooly crap did every send their digimon to me? Sucks to be you since I'm keeping it all~

Alright, keeping that one Majiramon, the other two are going to RaiCH.

Chatsuramon to Mike.

The Keramon goes to.. Grass King, aaaand..

The Agumon X goes to Dragon!

I'll throw in a Chuumon and Azulongmon >:3 They're going to SE since she won't keep them, for sure. The Chuumon's going to SE *cough* and the Azulongmon to.. Harmony~


----------



## shadow_lugia

I let go of a lot more Devas today. Actually only 5, because there's some ridiculous limit on how many Digimon you can give away each day and that you can abandon more if you donate.

The only thing this site wants you to do is donate.

I also have a lot more Devas to give away, because I have all of them now. If you want to know why I got so many Devas just to get all twelve, you can blame that stupid rabbit.

Also, it didn't work because it was fixed, Melodic Harmony.

*sigh* Luminate has so many LadyDevimon... I want a LadyDevimon ;;


----------



## Dragon

shadow_lugia said:


> I let go of a lot more Devas today. Actually only 5, because there's some ridiculous limit on how many Digimon you can give away each day and that you can abandon more if you donate.
> 
> The only thing this site wants you to do is donate.


iknorite

Sooo I didn't send that Azulongmon to Harmony :p


----------



## Rai-CH

Woah I got just flooded with Hot Potatoes :o

I got a few more rookie digimon, and my first digimons are becoming champions! :D


----------



## Munchkin

Nuhh I've reached my sending limit D=

I have two potatoes right now~


----------



## Flora

I swear, MH, didn't I send you the Mystery Egg? Cause you sent it straight back XP

And apparently you reached your recieving limit too.

EDIT: Totally being lazy and keeping the Mystery Egg.  Sent Majiramon instead.


----------



## luminate

new mystery egg guys...


----------



## Munchkin

Oops. I'm sorry! With all this hot potato spam I've gotten confused who I should send what >.<

There's a receiving limit? Oh, I just realized it's probably to prevent multiple account usage and such...or something. Or helping relatives more than you should. Whatever.


----------



## Grass King

Majiramon TCoD to Scymew

Zhuqiaomon TCoD to RaiCH

Keeping Keramon Egg TCoD (The evil virus of doom will be mine!)

Replacing with Kumbhiramon TCoD

Kumbhiramon TCoD to Thornstar


----------



## Munchkin

Magnamon sent to Vee Luna (hoping it'll stay there, actually =3 ), Sandiramon to luminate, Halsemon to Thornstar, Sangloupmon to Windragon.

Sorry, I'm much too lazy to go through the messages to see who sent me what. You might get some things back from me =3


----------



## Dragon

Gah, haven't... actually.. checked back here.. *overwhelmed*

Um.. Majiramon to Grass King..

Flamedramon to Mike..

Azulongmon to Dawnwish, Sinduramon to SE, and finally, Sandiramon to Flora.

SO NO MOAR SENDING DRAGON DIGIMON TODAY, I STILL HAVE AN AGUMON X AND ANOTHER MAJIRAMON
btw keeping the Sangloupmon and sending a.. something.

EDIT: FUCK YEAH


----------



## Munchkin

I got an Examon in the Knight Lottery yesterday =3

Also, whoever sent me the UlforceVeedramon will never see the likes of it again! Muahaha!
(In other words, I'm keeping him~)
Replaced with TigerVespamon, since no one claimed I had promised it to anyone, and sent to Rai. Azulongmon to Flora.

I really need to start playing those lotteries again >.<
I have an overload of bits left over from before '-_-


----------



## Rocky28940

Can I join?
Here is my BBCode (I don't know if I did it right):


----------



## Not Meowth

Okay it's sort of went bang o.o

Well not really but oh just look
http://digi-adopt.com/


----------



## S. E.

I saw that. Their maturity astounds me. >.>


----------



## Dragon

^inorite

'guess this means all our Digimon are gone again >_>


----------



## Flora

There goes our Mystery Egg exchange.  o.o


----------



## Rai-CH

The website is back up. I haven't lost any Digimon, dunno about anyone else yet though.


----------



## Dragon

I STILL HAVE LIKE TWELVE DIGIMON TO GIVE AWAY/BACK SO LEAVE DRAGON ALONE >:/

okay lessee..

Arkadimon to SE
Magnamon to Dragon, replaced with Agumon X to RaiCH
Orochimon to Mike
Azulongmon to Harmony..
and finally, Chatsuramon to Grass King. 

Now leave Dragon alone for a while :p


----------



## S. E.

I don't appear to have lost anything, so... good.

Arkadimon sent to Mike.


----------



## Not Meowth

MY GOD ALL MY DIGIMON ARE GONE no not really

asdfasdfghsdf these hot potatoes are starting to get annoying XD


----------



## Munchkin

Hey can you guys please not send me any potatoes for a while? I'm on my Wii for internet because I got in trouble and the connection likes to annoy me. Also, typing without a keyboard is murder >.<

Oh wait so the site crashed again?


----------



## Not Meowth

Melodic Harmony said:


> Oh wait so the site crashed again?


More that they just shut it for a day or two I think.


----------



## shadow_lugia

This website is down for everyone else, right?

I mean, seriously, I go on a huge adopting spree and get Agumon 2006, Armadillomon, DemiDevimon, Dorumon, Falcomon 2006, Gabumon, Gaomon, Gomamon, Hawkmon, Impmon, Kamemon, Keramon, Kudamon, Labramon, Lalamon, Lopmon, Palmon, Patamon, Penguinmon, Ryudamon, Tapirmon, Terriermon, Veemon, Wormmon, Seadramon, Wizardmon, Arkadimon, Cyberdramon, and Mummymon, and the site DIES AAAAAAAAAAGH D<


----------

